# What are your silly coping mechanism?



## Digifooki (Jul 2, 2013)

I had friend at college who also experienced depersonalization and I we found that one of the best ways to deal with it was to constantly joke about it. For instance when we went out together we would always laugh at how together we became even more incompetent at spacial orientation, especially in chaotic environments. One day we decided we wanted to make a sitcom called "what the f*** just happen" in which two dissociated friends constantly find themselves confused and out of place, I.e the catchphrase "what the f*** just happened". For example walking off into the forrest on the opposite side of the parking lot rather than looking for the car. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else has made stupid and silly jokes about depersonalization as a way of coping with it.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a rally silly one for a while, it was when I was doing a show of Snow White, when I'd feel dp coming on I would start singing the song "hi Ho" over and over, something about the rhythm helped calm me and also the words "hi Ho hi hi, to make our troubles go, just keep singing all day long with a hi, hi Ho" since I love singing anyway, I found this helpful.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL I love that you guys joke about it. That is awesome.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I enjoy using my OCD about DP towards positive things such as learning new hobbies or reading and mastering a topic. It's a shift in focus, if you can find something on this Earth that actually interests you, then use that obsessive focus towards it and master it, it helps bring back your cognitive functions as well as fades the memory of DP.


----------

